
Betterspot raised $25000 in 2 hours - milani
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/betterspot/betterspot-a-vpn-router-for-all-devices-and-platfo/
======
peterbuttler
This is the first time I have seen built-in VPN router. Can you please tell me
will this built-in VPN router works in China.

